# BackTrack 5 revolution 2 - MacBook Pro



## Etienne7 (24 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous, je souhaiterai booter BackTrack 5 R2 qui est sur ma clé USB 2.0 (Patriot Rage XT, l'une des plus rapides en USB 2.0).

Le problème est que quand je choisis où booter en appuyant sur la touche _alt_ au démarrage, la clé ne s'affiche pas. Après plusieurs recherche, j'ai compris que cela venait de mon processeur Intel.

Je me suis dis alors pourquoi pas Booter ma clé dans VirtualBox. Mais pas possible (officiellement). J'ai trouver plusieurs Tutoriel, mais pas sous Macintosh.

Si quelqu'un aurais une solution se serait super ! 

Merci, Cordialement

Etienne.


----------



## legolas228 (11 Juillet 2012)

Vérifie que tu clé est belle et bien bootable (via un pc, ou autre).
Tu verras déjà si ton problème vient de ta clé ou du "mac".
Personnellement, je ne suis pas fan de ce genre de chose (clé bootable), j'ai actuellement un dual-boot avec BT5 et ca fonctionne plus que bien (mais ce n'est que mon avis de préféré un partitionnement).

Bonne chance.


----------



## bompi (11 Juillet 2012)

Il faut prendre les distributions AMD64+Mac (ou l'équivalent pour votre distribution).


----------



## killerbot (19 Juillet 2012)

J'ai une question : Backtrack marche en Live DVD ? (Boot, démarrage...sans problème?)
Je parle bien sûr de la dernière version 5 R2, avec des Macintosh Récents genre Macbook Pro  2012 ? (Je pose la question sachant que je n'en ai pas encore un, prochainement )
Merci


----------



## sparo (20 Juillet 2012)

Franchement vous emmerdez pas BT marche très bien dans virtualbox .... je mets ma AW036H usb sans problème dessus.


----------



## tonrain (20 Juillet 2012)

Faut surtout se réveiller sur un Mac on ne peut booter sur l'USB que si la clef USB est en format GUID Mac OS X journalisé (ou non). Avec Backtrack la clef est soit en FAT32 soit en NTFS format MBR (Master Boot Record), la seule solution est d'installer rEFIT qui permet de démarrer sur tout type de support, que ce soit du MBR ou du GUID.


----------



## bompi (20 Juillet 2012)

kignon a dit:


> Faut surtout se réveiller sur un Mac on ne peut booter sur l'USB que si la clef USB est en format *GUID Mac OS X journalisé (ou non)*. Avec Backtrack la clef est soit en FAT32 soit en NTFS format MBR (Master Boot Record), la seule solution est d'installer rEFIT qui permet de démarrer sur tout type de support, que ce soit du MBR ou du GUID.


Tu dois n'être pas encore réveillé non plus... 

Tu confonds le mode de partitionnement (_GPT_ pour _GUID Partition Table_) et le système de fichiers utilisé pour la partition où l'on copie les données, par exemple _HFS+ _journalisé (ou pas journalisé).


----------



## killerbot (20 Juillet 2012)

killerbot a dit:


> J'ai une question : Backtrack marche en Live DVD ? (Boot, démarrage...sans problème?)
> Je parle bien sûr de la dernière version 5 R2, avec des Macintosh Récents genre Macbook Pro  2012 ? (Je pose la question sachant que je n'en ai pas encore un, prochainement )
> Merci



Je sais que c'est pas mon post mais j'ai envie d'une réponse


----------

